# Skills poll



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

Hah, thought id make this... just whatever i could think of.

simply yes or no to each of the 10.


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

I will not answer a multiple choice on my phone again. I accidentally clicked submit when I meant to hit the final "no." Consider your statistics to include +1 on the "metalwork - no" option, sorry about that.


----------



## NurseCat (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't mean to be rude, but who the hell can't read an analog clock?


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

NurseCat said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but who the hell can't read an analog clock?


Hey, it still takes me a second. It's not the most immediately obvious display of information, you gotta admit it's a little oblique.


----------



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

NurseCat said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but who the hell can't read an analog clock?


NurseCat , xD.

it actually took me quite some time to learn, i still need to think when looking at one, become wayyy to customed to digital clocks. 

but i know, probably few... if any, who cant at all.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I've done everything on that list. I'm better at some of them than others.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Writing in cursive would be a good thing to add to that list. Apparently kids don't learn that anymore...


----------



## Forgery Zaytsev (Oct 16, 2015)

So my most unique skill is plumbing? Dang, I thought hardware would be rare. Shucks.


----------



## HoldenCawffled (Feb 25, 2015)

The only thing I answered "yes" for was washing clothes... Damn.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

Stargazing isn't my cup of tea unless I am so far away from the city I can see the milky way. Everything else is a go and then some.


----------



## NomadLeviathan (Jun 21, 2015)

I make great eggs. I can woodwork and weld as well, and I love to swim!


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

Man peoples trade skills are lacking  I definitely recommend learning something like that even if your day job is filling out documents

Glad I learned all kinds of cool stuff when I was a kid as right now in adulthood, Ive got a lot less time to do cool stuff with tools.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

I don't know why people use "Spaghetti" as the go-to example of cooking skills. I learned how to make that when I was six by watching my Dad. I improved upon it by seven.

Also, canned sauce does not count.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

Fumetsu said:


> I don't know why people use "Spaghetti" as the go-to example of cooking skills. I learned how to make that when I was six by watching my Dad. I improved upon it by seven.
> 
> Also, canned sauce does not count.


Atleast canned sauce is something, people actually make pasta dishes consisting of just overcooked pasta that was salted if they remembered to do that


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Skeletalz said:


> Atleast canned sauce is something, people actually make pasta dishes consisting of just overcooked pasta that was salted if they remembered to do that


Wow, really? Well, to b honest my sister can't even boil water. So I suppose there is something to that.


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

Exquisitor said:


> Hey, it still takes me a second. It's not the most immediately obvious display of information, you gotta admit it's a little oblique.


I don't mean to be rude either, but.. .. Seriously?

Surely it's so ingrained in your brain's "routine" that it takes an instant. Just the general shape of the hands.


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

Tridentus said:


> I don't mean to be rude either, but.. .. Seriously?
> 
> Surely it's so ingrained in your brain's "routine" that it takes an instant. Just the general shape of the hands.


Some of us have been looking at digital displays for so long that it hasn't become so ingrained, I guess. I mean, the general shape obviously helps, but checking that I've read it right does take me a second, since I just don't look at analogue clocks very often.


----------

